# Bostitch nail gun?



## jgcable (Dec 14, 2010)

I just bought a Bostitch nail gun that I thought was a roofing gun. That is how the seller advertised it. It looked like a roofing gun. Its a coil style. 
The part # on it is N60B-1 and the nails that were in it when it arrived certainly aren't roofing nails. They are 2-1/4 long with a twist (screw) shank. 
I looked online and on the Bostitch website and I can't find anything on it and Bostitch lists every owners manual except for this gun. 
Does anybody know what type of gun this is?
I think its an industrial pallet nailer. if thats the case, can it be used for anything other than pallets? Could I use it for finish nailing?


----------



## jgcable (Dec 14, 2010)

Here is a picture of it.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

It looks like the N80 coil framer that I have.
So an N60 would be the same action with a different function.
Twisted nails indicates pallet

No you can't use it as a finish nailer....unless you want big heads showing around your split ends.....

Take it to the lumber yard or tool dealer and have them show it to the Bostich Rep...He'll be able to tell you all the facts about the nailer you bought.....


----------



## jgcable (Dec 14, 2010)

tcleve4911 said:


> It looks like the N80 coil framer that I have.
> So an N60 would be the same action with a different function.
> Twisted nails indicates pallet
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Could I use it for decking or fencing? What other uses does it serve? I don't built, repair or service pallets. I am builing a garage although I do need to install a fairly involved fence. 
If it can only be used for pallets I want to return it to the guy I bought it from who told me its a roofing gun.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

yes you can use it for fence and siding applications,also sheathing if the nails are the correct guage


----------



## jgcable (Dec 14, 2010)

My old eyes were playing tricks on me. Its a Bostitch N80CB-1
I wish it was a roofing gun because I already own a Porter Cable FR350. 
I just ordered a Hitachi Roofing gun. 
BTW, except for not having a depth adjustment, the Bostitch is a really nice gun. Its a coil gun. The Porter Cable is a stick gun. 
Tools are awesome.


----------

